# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζω Καναρινάκια

## Margarita_Neibis

Τα μικρά μου είναι έτοιμα να βρουν νέο σπιτικό.
Απαραίτητα ευρύχωρο κλουβί και πολύ αγάπη.
Το ένα καναρίνι είναι μάλλον αρσενικό και ένα κορίτσι. 
Καμαρώστε τα στο θέμα που έχω ανοίξει....

*Απορίες για νέο ζευγάρι*Αθήνα κέντρο είναι η περιοχή. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Μανώλη και τον Μπαρούφα που μου χάρισαν τους γονείς.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μαργαριτα συγχαρητηρια για την κινηση σου!!!  :Happy: 
Ελπιζω να βρουν το σπιτι που τους αξιζει, οπως δηλαδη τα φροντιζεις εσυ!!!  :winky: 

Στάλθηκε από το ICE μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## toykaki

Ενδιαφερομαι,εαν υοαρχουν

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Υπάρχουν 

Να κ
Ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν ξέρω το φύλλο τους. Αθήνα Κέντρο είμαι. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει στειλε πμ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Εύχομαι να πάνε σε ανθρώπους που θα τα φροντίζουν όπως το έκανες και εσύ!
Μπράβο για την κίνησή σου!

----------


## toykaki

Ειναι πανεμορφα  :winky:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Το ένα κατά 90% είναι αγόρι. Αν κάποιος σοβαρά ενδιαφέρεται το λέει

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Μπραβο Μαργαρίτα εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για τα πουλάκια...........

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ισχύει η προσφορά. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πρόσφατες φώτο.
 Αν και κάποιος έχει να προτείνει κάποιον εκτός φόρουμ που πραγματικά να ενδιαφέρεται ας μου το πει.  


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Είπαμε ότι είναι κουκλάκι;;; *Ναι* φυσικά το είπαμε και φαίνεται και στην φωτό!!! 
Γιατί βρε τόση δυσκολία να βρεθεί μία οικογένεια για αυτό το πανέμορφο σπουργιτοκάναρο που έχει και σκουφί;;;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Απλά ψάχνω μόνο ανθρώπους που πραγματικά θέλουν. Τελευταία λύση θα το ανεβάσω στο fb σε καμία ομάδα αλλά εκεί είναι κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι και δεν το προτιμώ.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## George.72

> Τελευταία λύση θα το ανεβάσω στο fb σε καμία ομάδα αλλά εκεί είναι κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι και δεν το προτιμώ.


Μην το κάνεις αυτό Μαργαρίτα...κάποιος θα βρεθεί....

----------


## Cristina

Τελικά, Μαργαρίτα, βρήκαν καινούργιο σπίτι τα καναρινακια;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ναι. Το ένα το πήρε ο Bilakos από το φόρουμ και το άλλο εκτός. Ελπίζω να περνάν καλά.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μαργαριτα να κλεισουμε την αγγελια δηλαδη ;

----------


## Cristina

Ευτυχώς! Χαίρομαι!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Μαργαριτα να κλεισουμε την αγγελια δηλαδη ;


Ναι Δημήτρη. Συγγνώμη για την παράλειψη αλλά είμαι σε έναν πανικό τον τελευταίο καιρό και το ξεχασα.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

